# New Foo Fighters album



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Dont know if I can talk about music here, but since it says entertainment here goes. 

The new Foo Fighters album _Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace_ came out yesterday. I have to say that its one of the best albums Ive ever heard. The first single off the album was _The Pretender. _This song flat rocks. Great workout song. There are other great songs on the album as well my favorite would have to _Stranger Things Have Happened. _If anyone has never heard the Fo Fighters I highly recommened this album. Also any of you out there that were Nirvana fans will like this, the lead singer David Grohl was the drummer for Nirvana. Pick up the album you wont be let down.

B

P.S. - Their album _There Is Nothing Left To Lose_ is also a good one


----------



## zDom (Oct 4, 2007)

After figuring out that a half dozen songs I had liked on the radio over the last 10 years were all the Foo Fighters, I made it a point to immerse myself in their entire catalogue for a while.

The result?  The closest thing I've had to a "favorite band" in a long while.

IMO, Grohl is a tremendously talented musician and songwriter  more of a "genius" than Kurt ever was. Better singer, better songwriter, better guitarist. I can't think of another band since Led Zeppelin that has produced music in such a wide spectrum.

I still don't know why Grohl waited until Kurt's death to come out from his shadow and show the world what he's got.

I've only heard a couple tracks from the new album, but I like what I've heard so far. The radio stations here are letting me down, so it looks like I'm going to have to go out and add it to my collection


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 5, 2007)

zDom said:


> After figuring out that a half dozen songs I had liked on the radio over the last 10 years were all the Foo Fighters, I made it a point to immerse myself in their entire catalogue for a while.
> 
> The result? The closest thing I've had to a "favorite band" in a long while.
> 
> ...


you have to realize he was there umpteenth drummer. It was like the beattles dumping a bunch of Pete Best(s) over and over unti they got Ringo Starr. Whom was already quite the star.
sean


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 8, 2007)

Foo Fighters are the bomb.  Kurt who?  Exactly.  Scott has just as must talent.  Most underated band.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 9, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> Foo Fighters are the bomb. Kurt who? Exactly. Scott has just as must talent. Most underated band.


Scott?


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 11, 2007)

zDom said:


> After figuring out that a half dozen songs I had liked on the radio over the last 10 years were all the Foo Fighters, I made it a point to immerse myself in their entire catalogue for a while.
> 
> The result?  The closest thing I've had to a "favorite band" in a long while.
> 
> ...


I can agree that Grohl is a better singer than Kurt, but as far as song writer and guitarist I dont know. Maybe a little but it isnt much, Kurt was immensly talented. 

Either way both names will be legend in the years to come. 

I will say this though, Nirvana is and will continue to be called one of the most influintial bands of all time, but the Foo Fighter (given time) will go down as one of the greatest bands of all time.

B


----------



## Kreth (Oct 11, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I will say this though, Nirvana is and will continue to be called one of the most influintial bands of all time


:roflmao:


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 11, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Scott?


 
Holy beers, Batman!  I meant Dave.    I am los'n it!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 16, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> Holy beers, Batman! I meant Dave.  I am los'n it!


I wasn't going to say, but now that you bring it up. LOL
Sean


----------



## Bumblebee (Oct 23, 2007)

Dave was writing songs when Nirvana was being really shakey.  Some people believe that if Dave brought the songs he wrote to Kurt, Kurt would have been really happy.  Kurt was looking for more input from the other members but didn't receive too much of it.  Kurt and Dave did jam on something that Dave wrote, I forget if there's a recording.  

I think that both men were geniuses.  The thing though, is that Nirvana came around during a time when music was changing.  Yes, there were other bands in the "Grunge" scene, but Nirvana became the face of it.  Foo Fighters came around when things started quieting down.  So them going down in history as one of the greatest is kind of hard.  Don't get me wrong though, I think that they have some of the greatest songs, and I agree that _The Pretender _is an excellent single, but one of the greatest is hard.

If you guys haven't heard them yet, you should check out Sunny Day Real Estate.  This was pretty much Foo Fighters - Dave Grohl + Jeremy Enigk.  They're a little emoish, but not how emo is now where it's all about crying and junk, but emo back then.  When it was just considered Indie.


----------



## brianhunter (Oct 24, 2007)

I really enjoy the new CD myself....I still think his best role was playing "the devil" in Tenacious D's "Tribute"


----------



## Kreth (Oct 24, 2007)

brianhunter said:


> I really enjoy the new CD myself....I still think his best role was playing "the devil" in Tenacious D's "Tribute"


I liked his Probot project, especially the track with Lemmy. I really think Grohl was overshadowed in Nirvana by MTV trying to paint Cobain as a modern Jim Morrison, especially after his death.


----------



## brianhunter (Oct 24, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I liked his Probot project, especially the track with Lemmy. I really think Grohl was overshadowed in Nirvana by MTV trying to paint Cobain as a modern Jim Morrison, especially after his death.


 
Lemmy????

LOVE the Motorhead hahahaha


----------



## Kreth (Oct 24, 2007)

brianhunter said:


> Lemmy????
> 
> LOVE the Motorhead hahahaha


Check out Probot then. The track with Lemmy was called Shake Your Blood, IIRC.


----------

